# Cyclogest - when to stop?



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ruth

I feel like I'm going round the houses.....

I was prescribed cyclogest after my IVF cycle and once I got the positive. Last time I went to the clinic for my 7 week scan I asked the nurse when I should stop taking cyclogest and she told me that I was now in the care of my GP and they would tell me. When I went and saw my GP she was mystified that they would say this as she hasn't prescribed them for me and isn't a fertility expert, but she said she thought it should be twice a day still for 12 or 14 weeks and to ring the clinic again to confirm. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get through to the clinic (they were shut all over xmas and the new year and now dead busy).

Please can you advise me about when it is safe to stop and also whether taking them for too long/too short a time would harm the lil' un.

many thanks,
RuthH


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Ruth

I am not an expert so can only say what happened to me.

I took cyclogest 1ce per day until 10 weeks pg.  My friend stopped at the point of a BFP.  These were determined by our clinics, the GP would not know as they did not prescribe.

Clare


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI

My clinic told me you take cycolgest starting the day of egg retrieval through the 2 ww.  If you have +ive then continue until 12 weeks.

Using it I have crampy pains.

Good luck


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

My clinic have told me 2 a day, one AM and one PM for 14 weeks (if I get pregnant).

Good luck,

Natalie x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Ruth H,

The Norfolk Clinic told me at 10 weeks to reduce the dose to one a day and then in the 11th week to reduce again to one a day every other day and to be off them during the 12th week.  I spoke to my midwife today and she said this was fine.  I hope this helps

Shelley x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Do exactly what Shelley has said as that is what I always say!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi

Anyone suffering with awful trapped wind ? I started taking cyclogest on Tuesday & have been in quite a lot of discomfort ever since.

My dr said that antacid tablets will be fine (had et today) but does anyone have any other tips ?

Also - any ideas how long it goes on for ?

Thanks

Bx


----------

